# We have a daughter! VERY VERY LONG....She was quite ill.



## CapitalChick

Wow! It's been so long since I visited this site. So much has happened, and as hard as this may be to believe, this is the first opportunity I've had to post my bith story since our daughter's birth on March 20th.

I was called to the hospital on the morning of the 20th to have a cervadil inserted to begin the long process of induction. I was told I wouldn't be delivering for probably 48-72 hours. When they checked my cervix, they said "Well, you're already 3cm dialated, and since you're 8 days overdue we'll just break your waters and get you going right now". DH and I were shocked! The nurses had told us not to bring our bags because they were sure that this scenario would not happen! Anyway, within 30 mins of arriving at the hospital, I was in a bed and having my waters broken. But when they punctured the waters, nothing flowed out. They tried again, and still nothing came out. Then suddenly a thick dark jelly-like substance flowed out....meconium!

Since the baby had passed the meconium, they decided to just get me going on pitocin/oxytocin to get my labour started and get the baby out of there. The nurse said that, given that Ihad started at 3cm dialated, she was certain that I would deliver by the end of her shift...at 7pm. They cranked up the pitocin and my contractions started and got bad pretty quickly. By the time I had reached 6cm, I was begging for an epidural. The back pain and butt pain I was experiencing with each contraction was terrible. The nurse saw the way I was squirming in pain and said "I wonder if your baby is facing the wrong way...suny-side up...". She checked me and, sure enough, the baby was face up, instead of face down, meaning I was in full fldged back labour.

Finally, 1.5 hours after I first asked for it, the anesthesiologist arrived to give me my epidural. He injected it and we waited for about 10 minutes. I told him that I didn't feel any relief. My legs weren't numb and I was still in lots of pain. He called for the head anesthesiologist to come, and they decided to top me up with some extra drugs. Once they gave me those, I was flying as high as a kite. It was great! The nurse checked me again and said that the baby's head had not yet engaged. I told her "Whatever...I feel amazing!". About an hour later, I started feeling contractions and presure and lots of pain again. I said to the nurse "Something is wrong...I feel pain again!" They used a bag of ice to check my epidural. They placed the ice on my stomach and asked if I felt that. I said "no". The placed it on my legs...still not feeling. They placed the ice on my back, bum and vaginal area...COLD COLD COLD!! I felt everything. "Uh-oh", they said. "It looks like your epidural didn't take on your bottom, back or perineum!". I freaked out! I was having tremendous back labour and there was nothing they could do for me.

The contractions got worse and worse, as one would expect. My doctor arrived and I told her, through my groans and moans, that I wasn't doing well. She ordered more drugs for me, but nothing worked. Absolutely nothing. I felt everything. She checked the baby and confirmed that it was coming out sunny-side up. She told me that these labours were very long and painful. I KNEW THAT!! I COULD TELL!

With each contraction the pain grew worse and I started screaming. Like...literally...screaming. The nurses shut the doors of the birthing room because they didn't want the other women to hear me and get scared. The pain was unbearable. I was begging for a c-section. I was screaming and crying and saying I was going to die. I pushed and pushed for 3 hours until finally, my baby was born!

Mia Hadassah (Hebrew name: Ma'ayan Hadassah) was born at 11:57pm on March 20th, weighing 8lbs, 6 oz. And that's where the real story begins....

Mia had swallowed lots of meconium and wasn't breathing. The doctors cut her cord and whisked her away to do a 'deep suctioning' of her lungs. The did the suctioning and then intubated her. They attached a bag to her tube and began bag breathing for her. Somewhere along the line, they punctured her lung, thereby releasing the meconium and air into her chest cavity and around the tissue of her heart. Mia was a very sick baby. She was taken to the special care unit. I had not even seen my baby. 

It took doctors 1.5 hours to stitch me up, then another 1.5 hours to finish the paper work and bathe me (DH helped with that. I couldn't hold myself up from the pain...I was still in excruciating pain after the birth). Then, they informed me of Mia's condition, told me to get some rest and showed me to my room.

I was stunned. This was supposed to be the happiest day of my life, but I felt nothing but saddness. I wasn't happy at all....where was my baby? It was hard to feel love and joy for a person I had never even seen or heard. Nevertheless, I managed to drift off to sleep for a few hours. Suddenly I woke up because of a screaming baby. Thinking it was my own, I darted up in bed, but quickly realized it was someone else's baby. I still hadn't seen my little girl. I began sobbing. The nurse and my husband heard me at the same time and rushed over. I told them i wanted to see her. The nurse said 'OK, I'll take you to the special care unit". She wheeled me through the hospital and, finally, I got to see my little girl. They even let me hold her for a few minutes. I cried my head off the whole time.

The next morning the doctor told me everything that was wrong with Mia. She had a very large infection from the meconium, she had a hole in her lung, and the hole was allowing air to escape into her chest cavity and putting pressure on her tiny heart. Mia was not allowed to nurse (doctor's wanted her stomach empty for at least 48 hours), and she couldn't be held or handled by DH or I either. It was very devastating.

Two days later (on her third day of life), the doctor said she was getting better and I could finally start holding and feeding her. The problem was that I had never been given a breast pump before, and my milk and collostrum had dried up. Nothing was coming out. This was a huge challenge and I was 100% devastated. I had dreamed of nursing my baby, and now I had no milk because no one had told me to pump or given me a pump to use.

I held Mia as often as I could and nursed her with what little I had. She took to the breast VERY eagerly, after all, she hadn't been fed in 2 days.

Anyway, Mia remained in the hospital for a week. By the sheer grace of God, I managed to find ways of staying in the hospital. I begged the nurses for an extra night stay because Mia was in special care, and they allowed it. Then, I begged for another night extra, claiming that I was still trying to establish breastfeeding. Again, they allowed it. After that, I discovered that there was a special room in the hospital for parents of sick children. I booked it...it was available. We got to stay there, and thankfully I didn't have to leave the hospital without Mia. I think that would've killed me.

Once the infection had cleared up and the hole in her lung had healed, they let us take Mia home. She is gorgeous and a doll and we adore her.
The nursing situation is terrible. I've begun a process called "relactation", where I'm trying to get my body to produce milk again, after it dried up. I'm on ALL SORTS of medication and I have to nurse her AND use a breast pump at least 10 times per day. Out of 12 hours that I'm out of bed each day, I estimate that I spend about 9 hours either nursing Mia or using a breast pump. This is a massive commitment, but I really wantto nurse. There are absolutely no guarantees that I will be successful at relactating, but I'm willing to give it a shot. Mia LOVES breastfeeding, even when almost nothing comes out.

Here are some pictures...
 



Attached Files:







Mia blanket.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 114









Mia hat.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 76


----------



## Stef

Shes beautiful congratulations.

x


----------



## Serene123

:shock: You poor thing. Well done & congratulations.

Good luck with relactation x


----------



## baboo

shes gorgeous hun, well done!
xx


----------



## lollylou1

congratulations on your gorgeous baby girl, sorry u had a rough time, i hope that your LO is much better now, good luck with relactation rafwife also did relactation successfully

Lou
xxx


----------



## :D happy D:

congratulations hun, she's gorgeous !!


----------



## kbaker09

Oh my god... sounds terrible. :shock:I hope you're feeling better now. Your little girl is gorgeous! :cloud9:


----------



## DonnaBallona

many many congratulations-she's beautiful xx


----------



## lyndsey3010

Wow what an experience - best of luck with the nursing and many many congratulations, 
she is absolutely beautiful and a real little fighter.
X


----------



## Genna

what a strong and brave mama you are! She is absolutely gorgeous, hun :hugs: and many many props to you for being so committed to BF, I would do the same if I were in the same situation, you are already a wonderful mother, best of luck in successfully re lactating, I'm sure you will do wonderfully :hug: :hugs: :flower:


----------



## bluebell

Congratulations on the arrival of Mia, she is beautiful!! :cloud9: Glad to hear all is OK and she is home with you now :D

xx


----------



## DiddyDons

Congrats, she is beautiful!! What a tough time you hve both had, Im glad she is ok now :hugs:



CapitalChick said:


> I booked it...it was available. We got to stay there, and thankfully I didn't have to leave the hospital without Mia. I think that would've killed me.

I am so glad you didnt have to leave without your baby! I had to and it was and will be the hardest thing I have ever done in my life...It DID kill me :cry::cry:

Donna xxx


----------



## Sarah_16x

congrats shes gorgeous x


----------



## celine

Woah what a story...that scares me!!! but she is very very beautiful and Im glad ok now :)


----------



## Lu28

Sorry it was all so tough :hugs: She's absolutely gorgeous though, glad you're both doing well now xxx


----------



## mama2b

Congratulations she is gorgeous,

Sounds like you have been through a lot and I think its great that you are carrying on with bf despite all the challenges you've had xxx:hug:


----------



## Katiex

congratulations x


----------



## polo_princess

Congratulations she is beautiful :)


----------



## AppleBlossom

She's gorgeous, congrats x


----------



## didda

Huge congrats on the arrival of your daughter! Good luck with the relactation xxx


----------



## Tishimouse

Your birth story is heart wrenching, emotive and most of all beautiful written with a wonderful ending. I hung on every word as I read it, praying that the outcome would be a good one and it's the best. What a treasure Mia is, she is adorable and one lucky baby to have such a committed and warm mother. No doubt her father is just as special. She is a true miracle and may her life be full of blessings.

Heartfelt congratulations to you both and welcome to the world baby Mia. :flower:


----------



## princess_bump

:hugs: many congratulations honey, she's gorgeous x


----------



## Vickie

She's gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## massacubano

congrats! :hugs:


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Oh hun. I'm glad she's alright now. 
Congratulations, She is adorable.
:)


----------



## sam's mum

:hug: She is absolutely beautiful - congratulations. Your birth story made me cry. I hope everything goes well with the relactation and breastfeeding :hugs: x


----------



## Pinkgirl

Congratulations on the birth of your daughter.
I hope you are all well x


----------



## Rachiebaby24

oh well done to you and Mia.....she is lovely!! Good luck with the relactation x


----------



## kellysays2u

Aww hun. I am so sorry to hear that all this happened to such a wonderful person. Your birth story made me cry hun (no fault of yours as it was just cause it was beautifully written and very heartfelt plus a ton of hormones!) it was amazing. I am so happy to hear she is home and doing well. I hope that the relactation is a success and that you will be able to eventually just feed little mia and not spend all day doing both. It is amazing that you were are able to have the strength to go through all the stress of the breast feeding and everything else. You are a VERY strong women and your little girl is truly blessed to have you as her mother. She is absolutely gorgeous. I would have wished that they would have suggested you pumping though as to feed you lactating but they probably didnt think of it cause she wasnt able to feed anyways. I am very happy to hear you never did have to leave her though at least your hospital got that part right for you.


----------



## miel

congratulations sweetie :)


----------



## esther

Congratulations hun, she is a gorgeous girl! I feel for you so much being in so much pain and the stress of not being able to be with your baby girl straight away either. 

I'm glad that she is doing better now xo


----------



## jms895

:hugs: congrats she is gorgeous xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

awww CC:hugs:
Well done hun, you certainly went through the mill with Mia!

Shes absolutely gorgeous hun:cloud9:


----------



## Jem

Oh bless you, you sound an amazing brave person as it must have been terrifying. Well done and congratulations! x


----------



## ClaireyF

You're a strong brave woman and your daughter is beautiful, congratulations!! xx


----------



## saraendepity

huge congrats, she's gorgeous! good luck with the breast feeding hope it all comes together in the end for you :hugs:

sara

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Whisper

gosh what an ordeal! You sound like such a strong person, well done and congratulations :D

xx


----------



## LittlePickle

my heart and love go to you and your little girl.
so happy that all is well
LP
xox


----------



## babystar

many congratulations... I am glad you are both ok now :hugs:


----------



## Amanda

Wow! What a birth story! 

congrats on the arrival of Mia, and well done on the breastfeeding hun.:hugs:


----------



## emie

Shes perfect hun..:hugs:


----------



## ajarvis

Congratulations!! I hope you're able to nurse like you want!


----------



## Faerie

What an ordeal! But what a perfect package at the end of it, she's beautiful. So pleased to hear you are both ok.
Good luck with the relactation hun xx


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Well my goodness, your such a brave mama. Congrats she is beautiful!!


----------



## insomnimama

Wow- what a difficult birth! But such a beautiful girl... congratulations and good luck with the breastfeeding! 
:hugs:


----------



## Samo

oh hun that story brought tears to my eyes! im so glad she is ok and you are all home and doing well. I pray that your milk picks up and you are able to have a very successful breastfeeding experience!! congratulations on a gorgeous little girl!


----------



## Mervs Mum

Mazal Tov :hug:

I have been checking for your announcement hun. :hugs:

So glad Mia is on the mend and good luck with relactating x


----------



## bigmama

congratulations - she's beautiful :hugs:


----------



## danni0509

aww wow you had a very tough time but im sure she is worth it :) well done congrats and good luck x x x x x


----------



## bunnyg82

aww what a story - sounds like an awful experience, but you now have your beautiful baby girl. So glad that things are getting better. Good luck with the relactation xx


----------



## BlackBerry25

Two strong brave females! Congrats on your daughter! I am so sorry you had to go through all of that.


----------



## Laura--x

Aw hun im so sorry you had such a hard time! glad shes home now and shes gorgeous x


----------



## Pippin

Wow what a story but congratulations I bet she makes it all worth while. x


----------



## Wobbles

:hugs:

Hun what an ordeal for you :( Megan went back in to hospital for a week and it was awful but reading this just made my heart sink.

She is precious ...adorable :cloud9: and I hope you have been able to get over any shock of the labour you went through.

Bet your a strong Mummy for it and for that a strong daughter you have.

Love to you all.

Welcome to the world Mia :pink: x


----------



## malpal

Congratulations on your beautiful baby girl. What a journey you have all been on, it must have been so very hard for you. Hopefully you can now enjoy being a mummy! xxx


----------



## emma_27

Congratulations!


----------



## pixielou

Mazel Tov on the birth of Mia and hope that the breast feeding goes ok!
X


----------



## Gwizz

CONGRATUALTIONS :happydance:

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pinkmac85

Wow what a strong mom you are!! Congrats on your daughter she is GORGEOUS!!!! I hope the BF continues to work for you :)


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Sorry you had such a tough time. Hope the relactation is successful xx


----------



## caz81

congratulations xx


----------



## x-li-x

congratulations xx


----------



## nataliecn

She is absolutely gorgeous!
Congrats hun!


----------



## Rebecca_B

What a tough time you've had!!!!!

Hope it hasn't put you off if you intended to have more?

Well done and congratulations on getting your princess home safe and sound, and sending lots of luck on relactating, by the sounds of it your determination should get things going!!!!!

Rebecca.


----------



## cupcake

mazaltov, LOVELY NAME


----------



## staceymy

Huge congrats!


----------



## CapitalChick

Thanks for the nice words, everyone!


----------



## Jai_Jai

what a tough old labour you had :hugs: well done and a huge congrats on ur beautiful little girl!! xx


----------



## dizzy duck

Massive congratulations, what an ordeal to go through, Im so pleased all worked out well, she is beautiful, well done, take care :hugs: XX


----------



## Samemka

She's absolutely gorgeous hun!!!!! Sounds like a really hard time you had but I hope now (I'm sure!!) you'll have nothing but good times :D x x


----------



## Tam

Awwww she is gorgeous! I am glad she is fit & well, that must have been awul for you :(

Congratulations!! x


----------



## singingmom

Shes beautiful... So glad to hear things turned out for the better...


----------

